# My dr was completely gone today



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

I went to the park with my kids today and my dr was completely gone. Everything looked normal, I didn't feel like I was in a dream, I was having a normal thought process. It was awesome. Totally pure awesomeness. Just had to share.


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

That's awesome.


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

Theone2 said:


> That's awesome.


Thank you. I thought so too.


----------



## sonnl (Apr 15, 2009)

I wish this was facebook sometimes, because I dont want to leave a comment, but I would totally hit the 'like' button.


----------



## razer777 (Jun 28, 2010)

sonnl said:


> I wish this was facebook sometimes, because I dont want to leave a comment, but I would totally hit the 'like' button.


like


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

sonnl said:


> I wish this was facebook sometimes, because I dont want to leave a comment, but I would totally hit the 'like' button.


HAHA. I know. I find myself wishing for the like button in all sorts of places. Those they need a dislike button on facebook.


----------



## lindsayloo (Jun 23, 2010)

very happy for you.. i too have been having these days. isnt it great? i have followed your posts and am glad you got some relief


----------



## Minerva8979 (Jan 30, 2010)

razer777 said:


> like










Awesome


----------



## Xerei (Feb 17, 2010)

ustabetinyfairypeople said:


> I went to the park with my kids today and my dr was completely gone. Everything looked normal, I didn't feel like I was in a dream, I was having a normal thought process. It was awesome. Totally pure awesomeness. Just had to share.


W00T W00T PARTY FOR YOU!


----------



## deadtoself (Apr 13, 2009)

ustabetinyfairypeople said:


> I went to the park with my kids today and my dr was completely gone. Everything looked normal, I didn't feel like I was in a dream, I was having a normal thought process. It was awesome. Totally pure awesomeness. Just had to share.


----------



## dpsince2002 (Oct 26, 2008)

ustabetinyfairypeople said:


> I went to the park with my kids today and my dr was completely gone. Everything looked normal, I didn't feel like I was in a dream, I was having a normal thought process. It was awesome. Totally pure awesomeness. Just had to share.


Happy for you!


----------



## Harpo (Oct 15, 2009)

How old are you and how long have you had DR/DP?


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

Harpo said:


> How old are you and how long have you had DR/DP?


I'm 27 and I've had dp for a year and two weeks (today).


----------



## FoXS (Nov 4, 2009)

i am really happy for you. deeply.


----------

